# simulacion aplicando contadores



## che11zero (Nov 4, 2007)

simulacion en workbench 5.12 
de un cronometro
cuenta segundos, minutos y horas
tiene reset y pause
usando circuitos 74192


----------



## che11zero (Nov 4, 2007)

Contador 
de segundos minutos y horas
en Tina for windows 6.0
usando el circuito 74193 y el decodificador 7447


----------



## che11zero (Nov 4, 2007)

Simulacion Pizarra de beisbol.
Workbench 5.12
indica:
	Carreras de ambos equipos
	Entrada, alta o baja
	Bolas
	Strikes
	Outs

funcionamiento:
utilizando contadores 74192 y displays
mostramos carreras y el numero de entradas,
las bolas,strikes y outs tambien funcionan con contadores solo qe no son desplegadas en displays 
si no con indicadores logicos y atraves de compuertas Or y And
se ponen las condiciones para ya sea reiniciar el conteo o contar un out al momento de tres strikes.


----------



## che11zero (Nov 5, 2007)

simulacion tina 6.0
Pizarra de Basquetbol:

Para la pizarra de basquet bol utilizamos los siguientes  componentes:

Para el reloj descndente:
Generador de pulsos
Contador SN74193
Convertidor a 7 segmentos SN7447
Dispays
Switches
Gates And 2 y And 4

Como funciona:

Es muy parecido al cronometro solo que esta va hacia abajo su usan casi los mismos componetes y de hecho hasta se conecta casi igual con la diferencia que en el contador en la entrada de clear se le pone un switch en low con la razon de que no queremos de que se reinicie por que es descendente.

 En las entradas A,B,C,D se le pone en numero binario 9 (1001) y en la conexion del contador al convertidor se conecta de tal forma que cuando llegue a cero nosmande una señal y empieze de 9 por eso en las entradas A,B,C,D se pone el numero 9 binario y de la And 4 se conecta al contador del sanguine display en Down para que mande la señal de cuando este cero empieze  a bajar el sanguine display.

La And 2 se utiliza para poner el generador de pulsos y un switch para que ala hora de similarly con el switch podamos detener cuando nosotros queramos y echelon andar cuando se necesite.

Contador de 24 a 0:

Para este contador se utilitarian los siguientes componentes:

Generador de pulsos
Contador SN74192
Convtidor a 7 segmentos SN7447
Displays
Switches
Gates And2 y And 4
Inversores

Esu funcionamiento es practicamente igual al reloj descendente con la unica diferencia de los inversores, estos los metimos para que cuando se este en la conexion del contador al convertidor cuando este marque cero mande una señal ala And 2 y esta que esta conectado a un inversor le va llegar un pulso 1 el invesor cambia el pulso 1 a pulso 0 y en ese momento deja de contar.


----------

